# Classic Lode Runner, on your Mac OS X Dashboard!



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

How to play the classic Lode Runner game in your Mac OS X Dashboard in 10 easy steps:

Classic Lode Runner, on your Mac OS X Dashboard!

So what level can you get to?


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn, I used to play Lode Runner on my ][+ when I was a kid! Of course back then it was either on a green or amber monochrome monitor. No colour in those days!

It was damn fun and that screen shot takes me back. Wayyyy back!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

man, I did some googling and found this thread! thanks a lot! I can now play my favorite game of all time....do you know of a c64 dashboard widget?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for this link! One of my favourite games I had on my Apple II.

It would be sweet to have this running on the iPhone!! Anyone know if this is possible?


----------

